

Show HN: A reference to the Windows registry - wowaname
http://hkey.n0v4.com/
It&#x27;s irritating how little information you can find about the Windows registry on Google. I have found no other centralised source for the registry, except maybe for Microsoft&#x27;s TechNet, which I believe is not too detailed or broad. So along with two others I decided to create the first website dedicated to describing the registry and related topics. From the wiki&#x27;s about page:&lt;p&gt;Our goal as a community is to create a comprehensive and complete reference for the Windows registry. We will constantly add to a database of keys and values, and we will also include other helpful information on such things as defining terms used in the registry and describing registry tools.&lt;p&gt;If you want to talk to the three of us, ircs:&#x2F;&#x2F;irc.n0v4.com&#x2F;hkey
======
wowaname
It's irritating how little information you can find about the Windows registry
on Google. I have found no other centralised source for the registry, except
maybe for Microsoft's TechNet, which I believe is not too detailed or broad.
So along with two others I decided to create the first website dedicated to
describing the registry and related topics. From the wiki's about page:

Our goal as a community is to create a comprehensive and complete reference
for the Windows registry. We will constantly add to a database of keys and
values, and we will also include other helpful information on such things as
defining terms used in the registry and describing registry tools.

If you want to talk to the three of us, ircs://irc.n0v4.com/hkey

------
EFruit
You can actually upload .reg files to the wiki to create a skeleton page for
whoever to fill in. To simplify things quite a bit, we made it require Win95
.reg format, But even Regedit 5 will export to that. The bot that does this is
written in Go, and is available here:
[https://github.com/Efruit/wikireg](https://github.com/Efruit/wikireg)

Oh, and I did the graphics. Comments, complaints, pointers, etc. would be much
appreciated.

